# what fish is this?



## isaac9900 (Mar 6, 2006)

hi, when i was snorkeling down near my beach at kiama on the south east coast of new south wales i came across 4 of these fish i had never seen b4, can sumone help me out in identifying them.
http://www.russ-****.co.uk/expeditions/2004_manado/images/angle_fish.jpg


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

link doesn't work..........


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uh, oh.. the swearword filter strikes again!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

does this forum support html? wouldnt it be easier you post pics that way instead of filtered links?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

When you post a link, replace the second web address with your own text. The forum script will put the web address twice (URL="www.web address.com"]www.web address.com[/URL]. Replace the second web address with your own text, like "click here".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This forum automatically parses links if you have the option activated in you user control settings. That's not the problem in this case. In this case the **** represents an unknown that the profanity filter won't allow to be displayed, and therefore the link is incomplete & cannot work.
If we knew what the **** stood for, we could just replace it in the address search bar to go where issac9990 wanted us to. I've already tried many possibilities, but so far none of them have worked.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well poo.. lol


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I did a search for it and the **** was supposed to be h-o-r-e. Either way its some type of angle fish. Perhaps now we can figure out what kind.

I tried to post the link but it still filters out the h-o-r-e even if it isn't displayed and anywhere in the URL name. Just take his link up top and replace it to see what it is.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well dang...it looks like you are right Salt.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Heniochus acuminatus, also known as the Longfin Bannerfish, its in the family Chaetodontidae which is comprised of the butterflyfishes.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

NO THANK YOU TO ANDY? HELLO??? i made it so everyone can see easily,,, cmon people. haha


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

good job


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol well if we're going to argue about making the picture viewable, I think I remember I was the one that de-bugged the hyperlink.... ;-)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea good job fish noob, but im angry at you for not doing what i did, im pretty dang lazy man... i didnt like having to go all the way up to the top of the screen and type those letters in. goodness, i was out of breath when i finally finished.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

man, we are out of shape here in the sw forum

anyone here got a donut?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hahaha... yea, all this sitting here posting instead of doing water changes is really gettin to me.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol, I tried to post a picture, but the only way that I know how is to save the picture to an image hosting site, use the


----------

